# Foods to fatten up my boy just a tiny bit



## onyxkaiser (May 21, 2014)

1 year and a half old now. He's on a bowl of Black Hawk kibble in the morning, and raw food at night. Not exactly big on food, never has been since I got him. Never gobbles it down, just eats casually. Prefers the raw food to the kibble.

Healthy and happy, fit and very strong. But he's always been on the thin side. To the point where some days you can JUST see his ribs. I want to put just a little more flab on him. What can I add or do to get a bit more weight on him? He currently weighs 39-40kgs (85-88lbs).


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Sounds pretty normal for his age to me. He still has at least another 6 months of filling out. 

Can you post a pic? I'm sure some more experienced members of the forum can give you an expert opinion on his current body condition.

That said, my pup was a bit underweight when I brought him home. I started him on raw goats milk at the suggestion of my vet. He's a growing pup but he went from wisp to brick on the stuff.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi OnyxKaiser!

You must be in Australia or New Zealand if feeding Black Hawk right?

I think 88 pounds sounds fine. You should be able to see his "waist" indented kind of like an hour glass, but send pics for us to see. 

Thinner is better than heavier because of their joints and their all over health. He's still a pup and will "fill out" as voodo said.

Most people think the GSD is to thin when he is actually just right.
_
If the vet said he was too thin_ here is a recipe for a snack that might help. But, these are not good if a dog doesn't handle a lot of fat very well. Could cause gut upset. 

*Fat Ball Recipe #3 - NON Grain
*(you may want to cut this recipe in half)
10 pounds of Fatty Ground Meat (Hamburger, Pork (pork should be frozen for two weeks before use), or a mixture! Anything 20% fat or more)
1 pound of grated Cheddar Cheese
4 cans of Tuna Fish - drained 
1 (18 oz) jar of peanut butter
1 (12-16 oz) bottle of Unsulphered Molasses
1 block of Cream Cheese
1 box of Plain Knox Gelatin (found by the Jello)
1 can of Pumpkin (No spices, just plain)
1 (24 oz) tub of Cottage Cheese
8 oz of Dehydrated Potato Flakes (If you can't find these, try PLAIN Instant Mashed Potatoes will work)

Directions:
Mix all of your ingredients together in a LARGE bowl, dish pan or pot. It's best to mix 2-3 ingredients at a time as it blends a little easier. After mixing together well, put into the fridge and chill for 30-40 minutes. Then take out of frig and roll into balls (a little smaller than a golf ball), place on cookie sheet and freeze. After frozen remove from pan and place balls in a freezer zip lock bag and return to freezer. Thaw before feeding.

Moms


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi OnyxKaiser!
> 
> You must be in Australia or New Zealand if feeding Black Hawk right?
> 
> ...


That almost sound good enough for me to eat!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Miss Molly May said:


> That almost sound good enough for me to eat!


I KNOW! Right??? LOL

I feed raw and make a meat mix that contains meat, organs and vegetables/fruit and I always tell my family, "hey if we run out of food, I can make a mean meat loaf with the dogs food!" Ha! :laugh::laugh:

Moms


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

photo will help


----------



## onyxkaiser (May 21, 2014)

thanks for your responses. 

I don't actually have an up to date photo of him on me at the moment.

But yeah i'll wait maybe another year and see how he fills out. He is always getting stronger.


----------

